# The most spectacular buildings/structures of the night: Let there be light.



## Jack Daniel (Jun 6, 2008)

Rundle Lantern
Adelaide, Australia


----------



## dark_shadow1 (May 24, 2009)

^^
This was absolutely horrible.


----------



## Jack Daniel (Jun 6, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3056568291/sizes/z/in/photostream/


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*Sultan Abdul Samad Building, Kuala Lumpur*


----------



## freeksregistration (Dec 29, 2007)

dexia tower Brussels
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6Lp5E2gNYA


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

^^


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Perth Council House









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenk1977/4574279880/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

ok be afraid, be very afraid:


----------



## capslock (Oct 9, 2002)

the spliff fairy said:


> ok be afraid, be very afraid:


The lights hide just how ugly many of these are by day at least.


----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)

petronas twin tower


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Torre Agbar, Barcelona.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/agarcime/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zinius/


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

guy4versa4 said:


> petronas twin tower


+1. Also, Cheung Kong Centre with it's 'ribbed' effect.


----------



## Luli Pop (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## Turbosnail (Dec 8, 2004)

Th Union Jack projected onto Buckingham Palace should make an appearance in this thread


Buckingham Palace with a Union Jack Projected onto it. by Kiel Bryant, on Flickr


----------



## im_from_zw038 (Dec 5, 2003)

DP Rotterdam


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*New H&M Store, Dam Square-Amsterdam*






*Beurs van Berlage Building, Damrak-Amsterdam*


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

Torre Agbar, Barcelona


----------



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

Beat this


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Belgrade


----------



## Dallas boi (Aug 22, 2009)

Dallas, Texas, USA

Bank Of America Plaza


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*Sultan Abdul Samad Building, Kuala Lumpur*


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

World 2 World said:


> *New H&M Store, Dam Square-Amsterdam*


amazing!


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*Crystal Mosque, Kuala Terengganu-Malaysia*


----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)

when its come to night..nothing cant beat it!


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

^^ sure some can


----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)

like what?
swfc(just normal flood light-nothing look special)
jinmao(poor)












taipei 101(old fashion)












burj dubai(pretty,but still cant beat)












KLCC(crystal looking,bright,can see from far,romance feel,bring bright to whole city,and gleaming,shining,and its twin!)


----------



## ale26 (Sep 9, 2005)

Toronto, Canada

CN Tower:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZZC2NFUkZA&feature=related


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

@guy4 ^^those twins are also not really "special" its just yea lights.... like every building has..


----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)

nice one..but,kuala lumpur tower also has kind a colorful light,but its blinking,make is shimering and more sparkling


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)

Can't have this list without:


----------



## ajaaronjoe (Mar 1, 2010)

O2 Arena, London








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nph_photography/2080576489/


London Eye








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gsparrow/


----------



## adschi (Sep 25, 2010)

Toronto looks great in those pictures.


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Uxmal*

*Scroll>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/montekristum/4768502862/in/set-72157624311537875/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/montekristum/4767853345/in/set-72157624311537875/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/montekristum/4768489346/in/set-72157624311537875/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/montekristum/4768487956/in/set-72157624311537875/


----------



## Enabulele (Oct 17, 2010)

Spectacular Buildings! :cheers2:


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

Azadi tower, Tehran, Iran


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

Milad Tower, Tehran, Iran


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

siosepol bridge (1500s), Esfahan, Iran


----------



## Enabulele (Oct 17, 2010)

Don't you guys know how to resize images? Beautiful picture though, but some are too large!


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

thanku 

and yea my bad, i will next time


----------

